# How much for car insurance?



## BellaLuna

Hello,

I'm just trying to get an idea of how much people generally pay for car insurance in Portugal. I've requested some quotes from Ibex etc. Here our car insurance is about $80 a month for two cars (a 1997 Corolla and 2007 Civic)...is that comparable to the prices there?

Christina


----------



## PETERFC

*Reply*



BellaLuna said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm just trying to get an idea of how much people generally pay for car insurance in Portugal. I've requested some quotes from Ibex etc. Here our car insurance is about $80 a month for two cars (a 1997 Corolla and 2007 Civic)...is that comparable to the prices there?
> 
> Christina


Hi Christina

Over the last few years on a number of Forums the one name that comes up often is Abbeygate Insurance. I have a number of friends in the Gois area who use them. I do hope this helps.

Peterfc 666? a super hero.

Like i normally use xtra

Insurance in Cyprus, Motor, home, Car, House, Marine, home insurance Cyprus, Motor insurance Cyprus


----------



## silvers

Hi Loony,
Most vehicles here are only insured 3rd party/fire/theft. My BMW costs me around 260 euros per year. The main difference here is that the badge makes no difference, it goes off the cc of the engine.


----------



## alexmac999

*car insurance in Portugal*



BellaLuna said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm just trying to get an idea of how much people generally pay for car insurance in Portugal. I've requested some quotes from Ibex etc. Here our car insurance is about $80 a month for two cars (a 1997 Corolla and 2007 Civic)...is that comparable to the prices there?
> 
> Christina


Hello Christina, we have insured our elderly Renault Clio (Portuguese) with www.okteleseguro.pt for 160 euros with full Europe wide breakdown cover.

They are an on-line company but when my wife ran into trouble with the site she called them and did the whole thing on the phone with a perfect English speaker.

We have friends who use them and have used the breakdown in the UK on a visit home and they were first class. I cannot coment on their accident service as we have not had to use it.

Good luck
Alex


----------



## nelinha

Gosh, those are very cheap insurances, I paid for all risks and third party 800 euros for the year for a brand new 1600cc car!!!! with Fidelity.


----------



## Catx

Nelinha, that is an outrageous price. I, too, am with Fedilidade and pay about a quarter of that for a 1200cc. I pay less than you are charged here, for a 2000+cc BMW in Dublin, where insurance, and everything else, is wildly expensive. Maybe you need to bring the broker/ Insurance agent onto the street and show them what you are insuring, and that it isn't, in fact a limousine - unless of course it is a limo. Shop around!! 

I was delighted with the deal that I got with Fedilidade, it was lots cheaper than I was quoted by brokerages who cater to the expat community.


----------



## omostra06

Bit of an old post but as we have just insured 2 brand new i30 hyundia´s and the best quote we got was with David Hills on the algarve. thought i might just add my opinion.

good company to deal with, easy and straight forward as well as the best quote we got
David Hills Insurance


----------



## notlongnow

We got a quote of about 400 euros comprehensive for a 10 year old 2.0 litre Honda Accord.

Most Portuguese insurance companies will only insure third party once a car is over 10 years old.


----------



## omostra06

I think we paid just over 400 euros for each car.


----------



## siobhanwf

nelinha said:


> Gosh, those are very cheap insurances, I paid for all risks and third party 800 euros for the year for a brand new 1600cc car!!!! with Fidelity.



My 1.4tdu is only 403 euros witih IBEX and my husbands 1.9tdi is 399!!!!!

Both with IBEX.

They are fully comprehensive as they are newer cars.


----------



## Benny Dorm

I found Abbeygate to be the most expensive of the quotes I received. If you only want third party, Continente are the cheapest and their staff speak perfect English.


----------



## niner_mike

Try:-

SegurosContinente : Homepage for an online quote.

I pay about €150 annually for a 2006 2.0litre diesel Opel with third party + breakdown + windows cover. Shop around though - my father in law was quoted an extortionate amount from the same cº


----------



## svitska

*insurance prices and ages*



omostra06 said:


> I think we paid just over 400 euros for each car.


hello, in portugal does the insurance insure the car or the driver? and is the price of the quote affected by age of the driver or purely the specs/age of the car? i am 22 and plan to move to portugal with some friends of similar ages in the summer. 

thank you


----------



## silvers

It is the vehicle that is insured, but be careful you may only be insured for the third party, not fire, not theft etc.


----------



## svitska

silvers said:


> It is the vehicle that is insured, but be careful you may only be insured for the third party, not fire, not theft etc.


awesome, but do you think being younger will make a difference to the price at all?
thank you


----------



## silvers

As I said, it's the vehicle, your age should not make any difference. That said there may be some companies who give you a swerve, try ok teleseguros online to get a quote.


----------

